# Kindle vs. iPad



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a laugh from this - but then again, I'm really old. 

[quote author=http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/01/29/research.says.ipad.a.better.fit.than.kindle/]

*Study: most e-book readers too "old," limited*​
Research says iPad a better fit than Kindle

Despite common assumptions, a device like Apple's iPad may be better-suited to current readers than dedicated devices like the Amazon Kindle, a new University of Georgia study says. Young adults who tried the Kindle described it as "old" and felt it was too limited compared to their smartphones, which have touchscreens, media playback and third-party apps. Older readers are more receptive but note that news delivery on the Kindle is still limited and omits components they like, such as crossword puzzles or all the secondary sections of a physical newspaper.

All age groups also objected to the price of the Kindle at a size and resolution suited to newspapers. At $489, the Kindle DX was considered too expensive solely to read news. An e-book reader like the Sony Reader Daily Edition adds a touchscreen and costs less at $399.

Published just two days before the launch of the iPad, the study unintentionally supports the new hardware's approach to reading as it would address both the smartphone-level app platform and media features as well as older users' desires for games. Apple isn't known to have developed a news delivery system for its iBooks shop but provides a full web browser as well as support for reading apps from publishers.

[/quote]


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

What a lot of people don't understand is that you can statistically sway a study any way you want to, to get the results you want.  I wouldn't be surprised to see that this study was run by some company with a connection to Apple.


----------



## Sewnmachine (Jan 24, 2010)

I voted no to the poll question because I don't specifically think Kindles are expressly for old people. I think they are for all people who love to read - as much as they can, whenever and wherever they can.  Having said that - I sincerely believe the iPad or any other devise like it will almost certainly be more appealing to future readers. Our youngsters these day would probably view the Kindle for what it is - a single use device in (gasp) black and white. If you were going to try to sell a Kindle to a college bound 19 year old, that would have to be soooomme sales pitch. 20 and 30 year olds have grown up with technology. I think the Kindle in its current form is too restrictive. Yes, of course it has strong appeal to a niche market.... but for the future readers, I think they will demand their e-readers to do alot more than just download books in black and white.  I am convinced however that e-readers...... and their subsequent incarnations ARE the future of reading.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a Kindle and will keep using it for when I read for long periods of times.

I have a second generation iPod Touch.  I use all its features, including the Kindle app for reading for short periods of times.

I will buy an iPad when they come out with the next model.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

So if these "young adults" already have smart phones with all of these 3rd party apps, etc., why do they need another device that only provides similar functionality, minus the phone and minus being flash capable, just in a larger format?


----------



## Sewnmachine (Jan 24, 2010)

Phil75070 said:


> So if these "young adults" already have smart phones with all of these 3rd party apps, etc., why do they need another device that only provides similar functionality, minus the phone and minus being flash capable, just in a larger format?


Well..... why would all these young adults want a Kindle that has none of the above?


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Who cares?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Phil75070 said:


> So if these "young adults" already have smart phones with all of these 3rd party apps, etc., why do they need another device that only provides similar functionality, minus the phone and minus being flash capable, just in a larger format?


And why would Kindle owners want a DX when all it is is bigger?

I see the iPad as much the same as a DX. Some people are satisfied with the smaller versions because it meets their needs nicely. While others dont mind putting out the extra cash to have a nice big one.

I voted who cares. No one else has to like or even acknowledge my fondness for what I own. I dont gauge my happiness on what others feel or think.


----------



## Sewnmachine (Jan 24, 2010)

PhillipA82 said:


> Who cares?


Well, I only care because the tech market is usually geared toward, and driven by those gosh darn "20 somethings". On January 24th I rec'd $275 in amazon gift certificates. On jan 25 I made a bee-line to Amazon because I wanted a Kindle. Now in the span of a few days, the crap has hit the fan in the ebook world. I still want a Kindle, but I also don't want to buy something that is going to be dinosaur food within the next year.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

My 19 year old asked for and received a Kindle for Christmas and she loves it. She did not want an ipod touch because she says that her video ipod works well and has more memory. She did not want an iphone because she texts without looking at her phone so she prefers to have real keys rather than a touch screen.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm 22 and I absolutely love my Kindle 2. I've been reading much more because of it. I have an iPhone, and yeah, if I wanted to I could use it to read books, but I much prefer the fact that my Kindle 2 IS just for books. It makes me cringe whenever I talk to the other girls around my age at work and they tell me that they 'don't read'.



Sewnmachine said:


> Well, I only care because the tech market is usually geared toward, and driven by those gosh darn "20 somethings". On January 24th I rec'd $275 in amazon gift certificates. On jan 25 I made a bee-line to Amazon because I wanted a Kindle. Now in the span of a few days, the crap has hit the fan in the ebook world. I still want a Kindle, but I also don't want to buy something that is going to be dinosaur food within the next year.


I don't think that anything is going to happen to the Kindle. Amazon is a big enough powerhouse that I don't see the Kindle (or its support and catalog of books) going anywhere anytime soon. I'm sure the publishing squabble will be over soon enough, and if that means I have to pay a bit more for some books, so be it. I'd pay a bit extra to be able to read off my Kindle, because I love everything about it. How it feels in my hand, the accessories, the fact that I won't have to worry about space for my books. So get your Kindle! 

The iPad is just a huge iTouch with a couple extra features and a more powerful processor. I don't see it being that big of a competitor to e-readers, just like the iTouch and iPhone aren't that threatening.


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

This is just my opinion, but it seems to me that most people that love their Kindles want to mostly read novels and that type of material. PDF is not its forte but can be done. Those that enjoy the DX love it for the increased size and fonts and better PDF. They have their limitations, but they do the primary job well. I look at the iPad as the DX version of the iTouch. If you want to play games and hit the web and do that stuff then it is great although its not as portable as the touch. It also reads ebooks, (there's an app for that). It does many things, not one thing is exceptional. It has limitations, because they don't want people to stop buying the macbooks or computers. Younger people (mostly) think its in the same class as Kindle and nook and Sony readers because you can read books on it, but just because you can read one on the device doesn't make it an ereader. I think it's a nice piece of equipment, I just haven't figured out what makes it the "must have" outside of the fact that it's the newest gadget. (ok I lied, there is a new app for MLB on it that is just flat out cool) but not worth the price tag. I am sure people will argue that it is an ereader and better than all the rest, Kindle killer and all, but I think that most people will agree that without eInk its just not in the same class.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

What a demeaning poll.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> What a demeaning poll.


Perhaps the article was demeaning to some but how can a poll be?


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Kindle does what it is supposed to do and does it very well. And it also does a lot of things I don't really need when it comes to reading my books for long periods of time. Does this make me old?


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

A friend sent this to me and I found it amusing...

http://i.gizmodo.com/5458382/8-things-that-suck-about-the-ipad


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sewnmachine said:


> Well, I only care because the tech market is usually geared toward, and driven by those gosh darn "20 somethings". On January 24th I rec'd $275 in amazon gift certificates. On jan 25 I made a bee-line to Amazon because I wanted a Kindle. Now in the span of a few days, the crap has hit the fan in the ebook world. I still want a Kindle, but I also don't want to buy something that is going to be dinosaur food within the next year.


Well, I don't think the crap has hit the fan in the ebook world. If you're referring to the Macmillan thing, it's just one company. If you're referring to the ipad thing - it's a different critter and will appeal to a different group. If you want a Kindle, get it. It most certainly will NOT be dinosaur food within the next year.

Or you can wait for the next best thing to come out ... then decide to wait, in case something better will be coming out .. then wait ... well, you can wait forever for the next best thing.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Perhaps the article was demeaning to some but how can a poll be?


The reference to "Old People" is offensive.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> The reference to "Old People" is offensive.


Really? Well then I'll change it if I can and if I can't I'll ask a mod for help. What would you prefer?


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a 14-yo who I suppose could be considered well on his way to "young adult" status.  He grabs the Kindle every time I put it down.  He spent most of yesterday afternoon reading it.  He has absolutely zero interest in anything "i".  So sheerly based on personal experience, I voted no, Kindles aren't just for older folks.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

No, Kindles are not for old people.  That's just silly.  Kindles are for people who enjoy reading.  So far as the ipad and it's supposed appeal to young people, those are exactly the people who don't have money to pay the higher prices that macmillan wants for its e-books.  What extra money they do have is probably spent on other things, like downloading music.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Really? Well then I'll change it if I can and if I can't I'll ask a mod for help. What would you prefer?


How about 'the out of touch and less tech savvy'? That's the inference I got from the use of Old People.

I'm not offended by the term or the use of it (I'm old), but it is a little insensitive ....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Since I've offended at least one person with this poll please allow me to say that I thought the original article was silly enough to be comical and I posted with that in mind. I have a Kindle to read with, desktop computers for work, a netbook for travel, and phones to call or be called so I don't see any need for an iPad - but I don't think that's just because I'm old.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> How about 'the out of touch and less tech savvy'? That's the inference I got from the use of Old People.
> 
> I'm not offended by the term or the use of it (I'm old), but it is a little insensitive ....


I don't mind admitting to being old but I do mind being classified as out of touch or less tech savvy. I changed it to "senior".

'Guess I can't use my age as an excuse for my lack of sensitivity.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Kindle-wise, I consider the Kindle a reading device. The iPad, while useful for reading, is never going to be a good solution for long-term reading. For one thing, it's no good for 90% of the reading I do (which is usually "on-the-go"). I answered "other" because I think the Kindle is for the *reader*. If someone wants to build a feature rich internet box the size of the K1 or K2, I'll be interested. If it has a backlight that cannot be turned off, I'm not interested.

Regarding the Elderly, Ancient, Decrepit, Aged: (ha, sorry)
Old is entirely relative.

At 31:
I'm old compared to our interns and new hires at work (our intern didn't believe I was in my 30s, though... so there's something )
My parents are old compared with me.
The faceless people I talk to online I include with my peers (unless they use cell-phone abbreviations in normal online formats).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Malweth said:


> Regarding the Elderly, Ancient, Decrepit, Aged: (ha, sorry)
> Old is entirely relative.


Ha-ha-ha. If I'm not mistaken, the average age of a KindleBoards member is forty-something so I'm relatively old and you're relatively young. In my ancient opinion, the deciding factor for choosing a Kindle is based more upon the love of reading than the love of gadgets.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

Phil75070 said:


> So if these "young adults" already have smart phones with all of these 3rd party apps, etc., why do they need another device that only provides similar functionality, minus the phone and minus being flash capable, just in a larger format?


exactly. I'm 25 and I've got an iphone, but I can't see the use of having an ipad and an iphone. I want a device that is good at reading, and if that's all it does, that's fine with me, because my iphone does the rest of the stuff! I don't need multiple devices that do the same stuff.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

earthlydelites said:


> exactly. I'm 25 and I've got an iphone, but I can't see the use of having an ipad and an iphone. I want a device that is good at reading, and if that's all it does, that's fine with me, because my iphone does the rest of the stuff! I don't need multiple devices that do the same stuff.


Exactly. Some of us youngin's have the smarts and book-learnin'.  I have an iPhone and a Netbook (along with my Kindle) what do I need a huge iTouch for? As fancy as it looks, I can't imagine having any use for it myself.


----------



## Kevdog2834 (Jan 20, 2010)

My vote was for no but truly who cares?  Each person can make their own decision.  My thought it is not only cheaper as you buy books but it definitely falls into the going green philosophy too.


----------



## Kevdog2834 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just a random question related to the topic, what is Apple's true purpose for the iPad?  It is between a cell phone and a laptop.  What area is missing that makes the iPad so valuable?  It seems like if you do not have access on the cell and the laptop is too big, isn't that what a Netbook is for?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I have an iPAQ for organization, an iPhone for everything it does and a Kindle for reading...and I'm relatively old. In my ancient *wisdom* I prefer to think that age is all a matter of mind. If you don't feel old, then you aren't.
> 
> Oh, I voted no.


My philosophy is similar: I may have to get older, I don't have to grow up. I firmly believe that some people act 'older' than their chronological years. And others stay "young" for many, many years.

I remember my mom fussing about her sister going on a trip to China after my uncle passed away. Mom thought that an 80 year old woman, with some health issues, should not be traipsing off to foreign countries.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Im 21. I got my kindle 2 a few months before I turned 21. I have a laptop, and am getting a net book. I have an Ipod nano. I have a touch screen phone (though not an Iphone, wont switch to ATT and don't want to pay the price for an unlocked IPhone).

I do NOT want a maxIpad.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Phil75070 said:


> So if these "young adults" already have smart phones with all of these 3rd party apps, etc., why do they need another device that only provides similar functionality, minus the phone and minus being flash capable, just in a larger format?


I have an iPhone. I often wish the screen were bigger for certain functions. I see an iPad in our future.

By the way, our two daughters, who are 27 & 31, both have Kindles and love them. They also think the iPads are pretty cool-looking.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> The reference to "Old People" is offensive.


Doesn't offend me, Jeff - and I am an "old people".


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kevdog2834 said:


> Just a random question related to the topic, what is Apple's true purpose for the iPad? It is between a cell phone and a laptop. What area is missing that makes the iPad so valuable? It seems like if you do not have access on the cell and the laptop is too big, isn't that what a Netbook is for?


It's basically Apple's version of a netbook (or their answer to the netbook) - with the iWork apps they're coming out with it'll have the word processing/spreadsheet capability of netbooks, the touch screen that a lot of folks like, and it isn't Windows-based like most netbooks are. It's also much lighter than a netbook (at least mine that has a bigger battery).


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm hardly a senior.  I'm a gadget freak in my 30's, who has a Macbook, an Ipod Touch, an Ipod Nano, an Iphone and various video game systems. I also own and love a Kindle. I read about a book a week(sometimes am reading more than one book at a time too) and IMHO, the Kindle is perfect for this. 

I've tried reading for extended periods on a LCD screen and it hurts my eyes. The Kindle is meant to be a device to read books and it does that very well.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Old people rulez!
http://www.dorks.com/videos/Ask-the-Fruitcake-Lady.html


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Magenta said:


> I have a Kindle and will keep using it for when I read for long periods of times.
> 
> I have a second generation iPod Touch. I use all its features, including the Kindle app for reading for short periods of times.
> 
> I will buy an iPad when they come out with the next model.


Ditto - I will be using the iPad as a supplement to my laptop/iTouch/Kindle - mainly for travel connection to internet (less bulk than laptop and it will fit into my knitting bag where my laptop wouldn't) and for tunes along with all the other apps I have on my iTouch already - and just in case I forgot my Kindle (yeah right! like that would happen hehehe) I can see that I might take the iPad in my knitting bag when I go out and about with hubby instead of taking my Kindle since I would have the ability to do internet stuff and read but my Kindle will be my main reader for sure - I love my Kindle.

And my phone will stay my phone although I may add texting to it ....

edited to add -- btw I am old as you can tell by the hair (in years only I hope) - and I think the iPad will be easier to see the screen than an iPhone would at this point.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

The ipad is a great idea, but you never buy the first model of anything. It takes a second model to get all the bugs out


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

cheerio said:


> The ipad is a great idea, but you never buy the first model of anything. It takes a second model to get all the bugs out


That's what I've been thinking. I want an i-Pad (don't care what it's called), but I will wait for the 2nd or maybe even 3rd gen before I stick my toe in. I have an old 5th gen video i-Pod, and I love it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

apple always come with some good product but i guess it need some time to people give importance ipad over kindle


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

My guess is that Kindle (and other similar ebook readers) would probably have a higher percentage of older folks as customers - we tend to have more patience, and our generation (baby boomers) grew up reading.  Kids today would probably be attracted to the new technology, but I'm guessing that a device that just reads is going to lose out to devices that do more (texting, games, etc.) -- I'm keen to get one of these gizmos, but I'm kinda waiting for the price to come down and the dust to settle over which wins in the market.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

First of all, I've got to say I imagine Apple is very, very pleased with its brilliant marketing strategy. Hold one event and once the controversy is created, it goes viral thus creating much, much more advertising than they could ever pay for and in places conventional advertising would not even touch. Well done, Apple.

The Kindle was created for a specific purpose...reading. It fulfills that purpose so well that it has a very passionate and loyal following (I include myself in this). 
I think it is safe to say that most people who have a Kindle are very avid readers and read much more than the average person. Being avid readers, we tend to read more books vs magazines, manga, comics, etc. Since this technology is in its infancy, we have not seen all it can do yet. I see many more ereaders in my future.

Now we have the IPad. This has been created for people who like a multi-use device that they can do specific things on. One of the many things it will do is enable you to read a book. More importantly, it will allow you to see in full living color pictures and advertising in magazines, blogs, online newspapers. It will also (I am assuming) allow our many manga and comic book (are they still called comic books?) readers to enjoy their reading material. It will play games, which as a gamer I will be interested in seeing how well developed the games are. It will do many, many more things than the Kindle ever will. So it should, it was invented as a multi-purpose device. This technology is also still in a growing phase.

I see these as two totally different devices.
It is like comparing a flashlight to a leatherman multi-tool that happens to have a flashlight included. The flashlight does it's single job very, very well where the leatherman tool does a multitude of jobs great. Are they the same, no. Just happen to have a single point in common.

I think that the very avid reader will continue to read on a device that is more comfortable for them to look at over a longer period of time, and a less avid reader will be perfectly fine with reading on the IPad simply because it is convenient for them. I don't think people will really be buying the IPad just as an ereader, I think people will buy the IPad because it gets a little nearer to the ultimate all-in-one device they seek and new gadgets are always fun.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

My Kindle gets lots of use at home, on the road, on vacation, in waiting rooms etc. Its battery lasts so long that recharging isn't even a consideration after several days of heavy use (with the radio off). The wispernet connection to the web is free; so paying a monthly bill isn't a consideration either. The iPad would fail both of those considerations.

If I were to buy a tablet for frequent web browsing, e-mail etc. it would include a webcam and multitasking/tabs. The iPad has neither. So, for me, the iPad isn't very attractive - certainly not attractive enough to entice me to buy one.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I may be a geezerette, but I am not old that's fur shur    But if you want to call me old, that's fine, just call me in time for dinner


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If I remember correctly, you'll be older than me in a few days.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You'd think they would have included some protection for the ipad with it.  It's an open computer screen, so you have to consider accessories prices into the cost.  I realize that none of the ipods come with protection, so there is a whole industry built on ipod accessories.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

i was just amazed how ones the iphone and itouch came out, everything that came out worked around it, car stereos, computers, pretty much anything wanted to tap into the imarket


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> My 19 year old asked for and received a Kindle for Christmas and she loves it. She did not want an ipod touch because she says that her video ipod works well and has more memory. She did not want an iphone because she texts without looking at her phone so she prefers to have real keys rather than a touch screen.


Just putting this out there -- I text without looking at my phone, too, and I use an iPhone, and I don't really have any problems at all with that. And I'm WAYYYYY past 19 years old


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

webhill said:


> Just putting this out there -- I text without looking at my phone, too, and I use an iPhone, and I don't really have any problems at all with that. And I'm WAYYYYY past 19 years old


I'm impressed that you can text on your iphone without looking at it. If I tried that I am sure I would send a message that NOONE would be able to decipher. LOL


----------



## kindeling (Jan 8, 2010)

Age is always relative --- I would ask if you like to read -- if so, the Kindle is a fantastic device, gadget, or what have you. I recently retired and have more time to read so the Kindle is a good investment for me and rather simple to use once you read so help guides. It doesn't have the bells and whistles of the Apple IPAD which is surely tempting but the IPAD seems to try to do everything well at a significant profit to parties involved with Apple. A book is words and unless they put pictorial coffetable books in color in the future, what can any tool offer over the Kindle? Yes, age is relative --- I read what I choose, what strikes my fancy, not a predictor of my age. Have a great evening and keep the discussion going.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, happyblob, I love the Fruit Cake Lady.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

legalbs2-The Fruitcake Lady (Marie Rudisill) was great!  I loved watching her on the Tonight Show.  She always, always made me laugh.  Unfortunately, she passed away a few years ago, at the age of 95.  But, she certainly left her mark on the world!  It's nice to remember her.

I'm still sticking to "Kindles are for readers."  But, now that the poll asks if they are for seniors, I'll say that I think they are a great tool for seniors who enjoy reading.  Larger font sizes can only help when your up-close eyesight isn't as good as it used to be!  I think Kindles are great for everyone.  Heehee...my (30 something) friend who works for Apple has one and I know he won't be trading it in for the backlit ipad.


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think Kindles are for "seniors." As many other people have said, I think they're for readers. I was initially going to get an iPad, or iSlate or iTablet or whatever Apple was going to call their mythical tablet device. However, having seen the videos and done a fair amount of reading online about the device, I'm sticking with my Kindle and awaiting whatever new device Amazon reveals next. (Probably...I'll address that in a minute.)

I tend to have technology ADD, lol. The fact that my Kindle does not have a fully functional web browser with color keeps me "on task" and reading. If it had a fully functional web browser with color, I think I'd probably read an interesting phrase in the middle of a book, end up looking it up on the Internet and falling "down the rabbit hole" of the Internet for an hour or two instead of reading the book. 

The iPad is also far too big to comfortably use as an e-reader IMO, and then there's the fact that it doesn't have a physical keyboard, which makes it less useful than a netbook. I'm nowhere near a senior (but not a teenager or twenty-something any longer either) but I'll stick with my eInk Kindle over an LCD screen any day of the week. I have an iPod Touch, and I haven't tried reading books on it simply because I don't think I'd like reading on a screen that small. The Kindle screen IMO seems "just right" in terms of size. 

Now, and I don't want to totally hijack this thread so I'll address this more in the MacMillian thread, but if the publishers and Amazon think I'm going to fall for a "re-set" of ebook pricing and pay $15 for Dan Brown, Daniel Silva and others ebooks they're out of their minds. Since Amazon capitulated (far, far too quickly) and has allowed MacMillian to price their books higher than $9.99 I am going to watch pricing of ebooks overall on Amazon and elsewhere. I have an original Kindle, and the price of ebooks will be a huge, huge factor in any decision I make to upgrade to the Kindle 2, get a Kindle DX, or buy whatever product Amazon releases in response to the iPad.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok, so I'm relatively new to the boards.  I'm still doing reasearch and haven't decided on which 'e-reader' i'm going to buy.  (Although I'm pretty much sold on the Kindle 2 -- my boyfriend has one and I've used it and love it).  This being said.  I voted 'who cares' on this poll.  What my preference is, and what I use for my own personal use doesn't affect anyone else in the world except me.  

I have an iphone and an ipod.  I don't use a lot of PDF files, at least not to where I would use something other than a computer to view them in, so why do I need anything special to do that.  My boyfriend talks about getting an Ipad (if they don't bomb), his reasoning is that he does have a lot of PDF, textbooks and Graphic novels he'd like to take with him 'on the go'.  (he IS keeping his Kindle 2 as well).  Once again this is his preference.  

Young, old, fat, skinny, lazy, active, brainy or nerdy -- no matter which 'catagories' you fall under .... pick the device best suited for you and be happy!


----------



## EVrMorr (Feb 16, 2010)

I just registered as a user to reply to this. Here's my two cents:

I read to get away from TV, computers (which I spend entirely too much time on,) and life in general.
The last thing I want is for my e-reader to be interactive in anyway other than shopping for and reading my books. If I want news, documents, games etc. I turn to my multitudes of HDTVs, laptops, or gaming systems. Yes, ALL plural!!! I even cherish the fact that my kindle doesn't have a back light. I want to use my kindle to READ BOOKS and that is it!

Thank you. I'm out.
EVrMorr


----------



## nabrum (Jan 1, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm not offended by the term or the use of it (I'm old), but it is a little insensitive ....


"Old People" is no more insensitive than "Young People". And I'm in the older category. We need to get over all this PC stuff for everything.


----------



## nabrum (Jan 1, 2010)

Meemo said:


> It's basically Apple's version of a netbook (or their answer to the netbook)


I disagree. While it will have the iWork app, it can't be considered a netbook/laptop/computer because it has no hard drive, no USB ports, and most of the functions PCs/Macs have that make them useful. At best, it's a bloated iTouch.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I work in technology. Most of my coworkers are programmers in their 20's. Last week, I had my K2 on my desk (in the cover) and one of them asked what it was. Told him and he went NUTS saying he has wanted one, but hadn't actually seen one. Yesterday, I guess word got around, and I had a steady stream of programmers wanting to see it. Several are buying one.

I felt so TECHY having a gadget none of them had yet!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

nabrum said:


> I disagree. While it will have the iWork app, it can't be considered a netbook/laptop/computer because it has no hard drive, no USB ports, and most of the functions PCs/Macs have that make them useful. At best, it's a bloated iTouch.


That's why I said "or their answer to the netbook". In truth it's somewhere in between and it'll definitely fill a niche and appeal to a lot of people. I've called it a Touch on steroids - but with the iWorks app it'll be much more useful. And I can see huge applications for it in education down the road.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess i misinterpreted the question.  Are Kindles for seniors?  Yes, but they are a viable alternative to DTBs for all age groups.  They are not JUST for seniors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cheerio said:


> The ipad is a great idea, but you never buy the first model of anything. It takes a second model to get all the bugs out


I'm really, really, really happy with my 1st gen Kindle. No interest in a Kindle 2.


I'm planning on getting an iP*d (can't bring myself to type i-P-a-d, LOL!) fairly soon after they come out; I really wanted an iPod Touch, so if the iP*d is nothing more than a big i'Touch, I'll be happy. I don't plan on it being a replacement for either my netbook OR my Kindle, but a separate device that I will use for the things I can't do on either (graphics/art pad, for example, and the iPhone apps).

(And I use the term "geezer" to lovingly refer to my much older husband....and he doesn't mind.)

Betsy


----------



## MPinTX (Feb 19, 2010)

Speaking as a Mac addict and techno geek, it's all about the screen for me. It's not that I don't use or appreciate all the other functions of devices - I use them all the time!  I'm no Luddite.  But I'm a reader.  As in, curl up and don't look away from the screen for hours.  I cannot read like that on an LED screen, period. It has to be e-ink for my eyes. The only way to have a true multi-function device is to give up that e-ink, which completely nixes it for me.  I could browse articles, read blogs, etc on an iPad, but I could not read War and Peace without major eye strain.

My Kindle is a BOOK.  That's it.  Kindles are for readers.  I'll use my phone for the other stuff.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> That's why I said "or their answer to the netbook". In truth it's somewhere in between and it'll definitely fill a niche and appeal to a lot of people. I've called it a Touch on steroids - but with the iWorks app it'll be much more useful. And I can see huge applications for it in education down the road.


Yeah I think the education side of it will be big.I recently read an article where they said the iPod Touch was having a positive affect on Education already.Kind of surprised me as I never really thought of my iPod Touch's in an educational light before.

I am excited to see what the developers come up with for Apps geared toward the iPad.

Technology is exciting and I look forward to the iPad and all that is yet to come from Apple and others.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I'm impressed that you can text on your iphone without looking at it. If I tried that I am sure I would send a message that NOONE would be able to decipher. LOL


LOL Same here.


----------

